

Ask HN: What is the Phoenix/Tempe startup scene like? - rhgraysonii

I am staying out here for a week or so and would love to meet up for coffee and chat. I previously have lived in PDX and Cincinnati, and I&#x27;m considering another big move. Hope the holiday weekend is treating you all well!
======
SQL2219
91\. Tempe 159\. Phoenix

[http://www.jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=687&t=Software%20...](http://www.jobdensity.com/QueryGrid.aspx?q=687&t=Software%20engineer&qt=5/14/2015%204:53:43%20AM)

------
rmena123
I lived in the area, not much going on. Majority are established big
companies, not necessarily tech companies.

